# Treating Diarrhoea in dogs



## Patches (27 February 2008)

Jasper, my Cocker Spaniel,  has the runs. It started in the early hours of the morning. Loose poop is now watery poop.

He's fine in himself, didn't eat anything out of the ordinary yesterday (apart from some beef Mary fed him)

He's not vomiting and as I say is perfectly fine in himself but is asking to go out every couple of hours for a trumpy watery explosive poop.

Vet has been called who suggested giving him 5ml of Kaolin mixture every four hours and to not feed him until tonight. I'm currently boiling some white rice and have some fresh boiled chicken to add to it as a small meal for him.

Vet also suggested I wormed him, just incase. It's about 4 months since he was last done. I have done that this evening too.

How long should I expect an upset tummy to last? If he started to look ill or it went on for more than a few days I would of course take him to the vets. However, he hates travelling to the vets and gets himself really worked up....hence why the vet has suggested to treat as we are for now as he knows a trip to them is going to be traumatic.

He's never had the runs in his life and his 12 now so it's all new to me. Any suggestions or advice on how you'd treat this if it were your dog. I really would like the poor blighter to be better soon and would dearly love to avoid a repeat of the sloppy clean up job I had to do at 4am this morning.


----------



## wireweiners (27 February 2008)

A tablespoon or two of plain cooked pumpkin, not the pie filling (Do they make pumkin pies in the UK?), is very beneficial in stopping diarrhea in dogs.


----------



## peter1959 (27 February 2008)

Vet told me to give mine cooked chicken and rice after he ate some chocolate which gave him severe squits...it started to firm up after a couple of days


----------



## Bozzy (27 February 2008)

My boy's just had a stomach upset over the past week, he was quite ill with it and ended up at the vets for some antibiotics. He started last Thurs morning, he was starved Friday/Sat am and was massively improved by Saturday night when he had chicken and rice, nearly weaned back onto normal food now.

Hope Jasper is feeling better soon


----------



## igpodet (27 February 2008)

For common or garden squits I would starve the dog for 24 hours, giving 4 doses of Kaolin and Morph ..from the chemist, very small amounts of bland diet the next day, and add Tree Bark powders to the food. This usually does the trick nicely!


----------



## Patches (27 February 2008)

Can't buy Kaolin and Morphine anymore, only Kaolin Mixture. Apparently because the morphine settles on the top it's open for abuse by drug users, hence why it's no longer stocked.

He's had his Kaolin Mixture now and a very slight amount of Chicken and Rice, having been starved for 24 hours. Poor thing was ravenous, so it didn't seem fair to make him go another day. The only time I've known him be sick was when he was hungry ( on the odd occasion when crossed wires between me and hubby meant poor Jasper didn't get fed!) so didn't want that to happen again.  

Will see how he goes in the morning. He's not been outside for a couple of hours and seems quite settled at the moment. Hopefully he's on the mend.


----------



## CAYLA (27 February 2008)

The beef would certainly have done it.....follow the starve period 12-24 hours and introduce boiled rice and chicken ..., which sounds like u have done then gradually back onto his diet.
Re the worming...this is something I would not have done...this alone can cause loose faeces and slight upset depending on dog....so could prolong it, but thats just me.
If he is ok in himself and eating and drinking I would not be to worried...but don't leave him any longer than 2-3 days with really loose faeces.....he should start to firm up gradually before complete firmness.


----------



## Patches (27 February 2008)

We have alot of feral cats here on our farm and the vet was concerned that he could've picked something up from the cats you see....hence why he suggested worming him as a precaution.  We do mix worming solution into the communal bowls of cat food, but you can never be sure they all have an adequate dose for their needs at meal times.

I guess the theory being that he can't get much worse than watery trumpy poops anyway! Nice thought eh?


----------



## CAYLA (27 February 2008)




----------



## Patches (27 February 2008)

You should've seen me in the night. He was pinging over the bed and I knew he must be desperate to go out. 

Got up, in the dark, walked around the bed and the smell nearly knocked me out. I had to rouse hubby to turn the lights on (thank God for remote control table lamps) because I didn't dare take another step. Felt like I was tentatively trying to avoid land mines! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Two sloppy piles.....charming! Didn't smell that bad until I left the room and walked back in again. Couldn't sleep back in there last night.......Bleurgh!


----------



## brightmount (27 February 2008)

I always have a stash of Hills canine i/d in the house for whenever my dogs are sick or have the squits. In fact I rarely starve them for more than half a day, as they will tolerate small feeds of this gloop and it works a treat. I generally feed it for a couple of days then back to normal. You probably know, but you can get it from your vet in cans or dry, but I use the canned version.


----------



## star (27 February 2008)

normally kaolin and a bland diet works fine.  i only tend to treat more intensively if they have blood in it, are vomiting as well or it goes on for longer than a few days.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (27 February 2008)

Patches, natural live yogurt on his meals will help to settle him, and balance the gut flora again.  Hope he settles down soon. 

I'm with CALA on the beef being the culprit!


----------



## Acolyte (28 February 2008)

I swear by Pro-Kolin paste, it is just a kaolin paste but comes in a dispenser like a horse wormer so it is really easy to use.

If you had my greyhound you would be used to the routine by now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - starve for 24 hours (never good in a thin greyhound  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) whilst administering Pro-Kolin 3 times a day, then rice/chicken/raw tripe to start her off again


----------



## Gingerbird (28 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't buy Kaolin and Morphine anymore, only Kaolin Mixture. Apparently because the morphine settles on the top it's open for abuse by drug users, hence why it's no longer stocked.

[/ QUOTE ]

Really??? I bought a bottle about two weeks ago as its the one thing I swear by. Is this a new rule?

My pup had a loose tum last week (I think he ate something unpleasant at the yard), I cut out all treats and gave him boiled rice and he was fine within 48 hours.

Hope doggy feels better soon.


----------



## Damnation (28 February 2008)

I agree with NELL. When the pups we bred had the runs we starved them for 25 hours and then started them off on a rice diet for 2ish days (They had it really badly!). It did the trick!


----------



## sn79 (29 February 2008)

I would suggest to not feed your dog for 24 Hours then after that feed mince and boiled rice if still not better go to your vet


----------

